# Шумы в голове. Головокружения



## Olya-ly (10 Фев 2016)

ВСЕМ доброго времени суток. Меня зовут Ольга, 31 год.
есть у меня тема о  операции по поводу удаления межпозвоночной грыжи. но сейчас на этом фронте вроде затишье, но зато беспокоит голова((((
Начну с начала. В 2013 г после операции кесарево сечение у меня стали появляться шумы  при повороте головы, очень отчетливые и неприятные!!! К доктору не обращалась. думала пройдет..но нет.. все  и сейчас так же как тогда. плюс прибавилось ощущения что мурашки бегают по голове в левой части.
С июня этого года стала ощущать сильные головокружения, даже иной раз чуть не падала, были, да и сейчас бывают сильные головные боли. Обратилась к неврологу, дали направление на ЭЭГ и МРТ.
Результаты ЭЭГ:  



Как оказались не очень хорошие.
В январе сделала МРТ.



  Выявлен очаг микроангиопатии в правой лобной доле, размером 0,25 см. Была на приеме у доктора. она ничем конечно не порадовала. сказала что если это сосудистого характера, то жить можно, а если это аутоиммунное изменение. то все пиши пропало((((
Назначила такое лечение на данные момент:
Церебрализин в/в -10 уколов,
Кортексин -10 уколов.
актовегин - 10 уколов.  ( может немного неправильно названия лекарств пишу... поправьте если что).и после всех уколов пропить таблетки  Церепро 1 мес по 1  т. 2 раза в день. Через полгода контрольное МРТ, если изменений не будет. то это сосудистое, если будут аутоиммунное!!!
Хочу услышать мнения докторов и простых пользователей.
Сейчас  беспокоит только шум и мурашки.


----------



## La murr (10 Фев 2016)

*Olya-ly*, здравствуйте!
Пригласите в тему докторов - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Olya-ly (10 Фев 2016)

сейчас приглашу, спасибо))


----------



## AIR (11 Фев 2016)

Olya-ly написал(а):


> С июня этого года стала ощущать сильные головокружения, даже иной раз чуть не падала, были, да и сейчас бывают сильные головные боли. Обратилась к неврологу, дали направление на ЭЭГ и МРТ.


Неплохо бы сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами и УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи..


----------



## Olya-ly (12 Фев 2016)

НА УЗДГ записана на апрель месяц. Рентген с пробами может получится сделать в конце марта...
Доктор, А как вообще прогноз на будущее с таким заболеванием?

я кстати делала просто рентген, по описанию доктора все в норме.


----------



## AIR (14 Фев 2016)

Olya-ly написал(а):


> я кстати делала просто рентген, по описанию доктора все в норме.


Этот же "просто рентген" с еще двумя снимками ( сгибание и разгибание ) функциональными пробами и называется..
Нужно не "описание доктора" , а сами снимки..


----------

